# Aquarium Center Randallstown, MD--new management?



## B Considine (Dec 11, 2006)

Website says they're closed for business but that the Aquarium Depot will open early March. Are they under new management? They were/are one of my favorite places to shop.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats what I heard, they are still open from what I understand. And will soon be called Aquarium Depot. I sure hope they make it back. Used to be such a nice store


----------



## B Considine (Dec 11, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Thats what I heard, they are still open from what I understand. And will soon be called Aquarium Depot. I sure hope they make it back. Used to be such a nice store


I hope so too. I always found their fish selection to be the most expansive of Maryland area stores. I must admit there have been times recently where the store looked shabbier than expected.

I recently discovered SCALES in Cloverly/Silver Spring/Burtonsville, which is nice. But I like having options and a little competition never hurt the customers.

Guess we'll see what's up after the 2nd.


----------



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

They are in full operation under new management. When the Aquarium Center went out of business some of the employees purchased the store and renamed the Aquarium Depot. According to one of the employees they have plans to renovate the fish side of the store this summer. They still have a great selection with, in most cases knowledgable staff. They quarantine their fish for three days before putting them up for sale and have a staff member who's specialty is fish health and medicine. (I know there is a term for it just can't put my finger on it).


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I really appreciate the employee's there. The other night I was talking to one about my tank and goals. He asked questions and helped me more a lot. Any ideas on what changes they are making to the fish side? One thing I like about this store is that they seem to get the hard to find fish. I love my Zebra otto's I got from them and my Microrasbora's erythromicron (Green Tiger Rasbora their sign said). Which leads me to my only negative point. They label some of the harder to find fish with not common names and googleing them brings up nothing. I live so close to the store sometimes I find myself wandering the rows of fish dreaming of bigger better tanks.


----------

